
Esperanto exits stealth mode, aims at AI with a 4,096-core 7nm RISC-V monster - kkmx
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/686/esperanto-exits-stealth-mode-aims-at-ai-with-a-4096-core-7nm-risc-v-monster/
======
nickik
Nothing really new about this, the most relevant for most people is that
Esperanto will hopefully put a lot of love into the open source BOOM
repository.

[https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-boom](https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-boom)

That will help Open-Source projects such as LowRisc.

[http://www.lowrisc.org/](http://www.lowrisc.org/)

~~~
kkmx
Boom isn't nearly as relevant as what Esperanto is trying to deliver. In fact,
one can say Boom is the reason why companies have been reluctant to switch to
RISC-V. Experienced engineers don't want a generator or other tools such as
Chisel. They want standard synthesizable code and IP cores that were optimized
for leading edge processes using standard CAD tools. This is what Esperanto is
promising and is far more important than Boom.

~~~
nickik
Where have I said that there help for boom is the main thing that they are
delivering?

There involvment will help and some of their work will be upsteamed and that
will help other people do the same. Also the maintainer will work for them and
have access to a lot of knowlage and get some time to maintain the project.

Also there are many interesting projects that do care about using better tools
such as Chisel, you also don't need 'leading edge processes' for every
application either.

Any improvment on Boom will help projects such as Low Risc.

------
jitl
I keep reading articles like this about plans to productionize RISC-V
processors. I’m rooting for RISC-V, but from what I’ve read it’s difficult to
get a sense of progress here.

Is there anything on the market that offers price/perf close to Intel’s
consumer chips? How powerful are RISC-V out-of-order cores compared to Intel’s
recent microarchitectures? How about compared to Apple’s ARM cores?

~~~
monocasa
> How powerful are RISC-V out-of-order cores compared to Intel’s recent
> microarchitectures? How about compared to Apple’s ARM cores?

BOOM is not really the same class as Intel, or higher end Apple cores. BOOM
targeted something around an ARM A9 in perf.

~~~
StringyBob
And for further context, the arm cortex A9 is what was in an apple A5...

------
senatorobama
There's also Wave Computing.

